
Ask HN: What do you think of Taleb's “Antifragile” concept? - jamiegreen
Have you made any changes to the way you live or work as a result?
======
tomhoward
Yes. When I first heard about it (on EconTalk in early 2012) I was at a
crossroads regarding my business and life, and the antifragile concept
convinced me that the harder/riskier path was the best one, as even if my
business failed, the lessons I'd learn would make me far stronger and more
capable than if I took the easier path.

Six years later, that one struggling company is now two successful companies,
I'm in a strong financial position personally, and I've learned unique
insights that could have a major, broad impact if I continue on this path.

------
kk58
Antifragile seems to be basically a remarketed version of "complex networks".
Networks which have dense connection and removal of nodes doesnt change
network radius by a lot.

Complex societies can be graphed as network and complexity would be evident in
network structure. So results would hold i guess. I usually find talebi very
verbose

------
gns24
The more you optimise something, the more fragile it gets. So to make
something antifragile, you have to make something far from optimal. That book
really didn't inspire me like some of his earlier work.

~~~
jamiegreen
Do you have a particular recommendation? I just started antifragile and havent
read any of his other work...

~~~
machinehermit
Fooled By Randomness I would read first for sure.

------
petr_tik
It was only yesterday that I wrote up my thoughts about Taleb's ideas and how
the apply to software development.

tl;dr

antifragile is testing, fuzzing and chaos engineering

skin in the game is devops

[http://petr-tik.github.io/talebian-software-development.html](http://petr-
tik.github.io/talebian-software-development.html)

